

U.S. Lacks Ammo for Next Economic Crisis - tangled
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-lacks-ammo-for-next-economic-crisis-1439865442

======
eip
Americans buy 10B rounds of ammunition every year. I doubt the problem during
the next collapse will be lack of ammo.

------
hwstar
Paywalled.

